# Sable GSD Breeders



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello, I'm curious if anyone has run across a good breeder that has DDR sable dogs in or around Utah. I don't need to find one right now, but in the next year or two, but I like to do research and look at what they produce before I do anything (even though I have been screwed in the past researching for a year) Plus I would prefer them in driving distance as I'm not a fan of shipping. If anyone knows of a couple close by please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

How close is OK to Utah? Look at Austerlitz in OK. She is a great breeder and one to keep in mind when you are looking.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Are you looking for a companion/working/sport? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm hoping to not have to fly if at all possible but I will look at anyone And I want another buddy, first, but I do UKC conformation with my dogs, SAR and therapy work. So I pretty much need the complete package lol. I like drive but insane drive is probably not good at the moment because I also have little dogs that tend to egg on my current shepherd but she is easy to call off. She has drive, just not so much that little yipping moving targets aren't hard to call her off of LOL.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what are you doing to train the little yipping moving targets to not egg her on?


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> what are you doing to train the little yipping moving targets to not egg her on?


Well my moms is the worst and that dog I'm not allowed to touch (cause he is 4# and perfect:crazy lol. My dogs, well, usually I let Briska pop them once and then tell all of them "enough". That stops the whole thing and after being pranced on my little ones leave her alone for a while. Mostly they are playing but forget she is a floppy 8 month old 50# dog and they are only 14# each lol. I don't mind them playing but when GSD are pups, they forget how big they are. They all know however that when I say "enough", they all go to their respective corners for a break lol. But I also have cats and Briska calls off those fairly easily but it's annoys her that she can't chase them so she gets a tug instead lol. They are all well trained and yes I could easily (since drivey dogs are easy to redirect on something most of the time if they find it valuable) train a drivey puppy to be the same as Briska but my lifestyle at the moment isn't the best for a super enthusiastic dog as I work full time.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Schraderhaus in Washington state, not too terribley far from Utah.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Schraderhaus in Washington state, not too terribley far from Utah.


Thank you


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

BriskaBoo13 said:


> Hello, I'm curious if anyone has run across a good breeder that has DDR sable dogs in or around Utah. I don't need to find one right now, but in the next year or two, but I like to do research and look at what they produce before I do anything (even though I have been screwed in the past researching for a year) Plus I would prefer them in driving distance as I'm not a fan of shipping. If anyone knows of a couple close by please let me know
> 
> Thanks!


@BriskaBoo

Actually might be best to do traveling and looking in and out of your state.Even though you may not like it but might in the end. This way your chances of getting a great quality German shepherd is higher. IT's worth it


----------

